# first time hybrid bike buyer



## m1kebeck (Jun 4, 2014)

Im new to riding looking for a good hybrid bike mostly using on roads and light trails. I have an amazon store credit card so I want to purchase on there and I know not all the brands are sold online. I was trying to decide between a few different diamondback bikes heres a few..
diamondback 2014 Insight STI-8 Performance Hybrid Bike*Diamondback 2014 Trace Comp Dual Sport Bike*
*diamondback 2014 insight 2 hybrid bike*

*Im not set on anything I just have been searching the diamondbacks because the other brands on amazon I have not heard of so any suggestions on something else would be great. I don't know much about them and would like some help to steer me in the right direction for a good reliable bike *


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you're planning on staying with more casual/ shortish distance recreational riding, a hybrid may well suite your purposes. But (long term) if you're thinking about extending those rides (doing endurance/ charity rides), consider a drop bar road bike. They allow for more hand positions and are more comfortable on those longer rides.

Also, this being your first bike, be careful to get sizing right. I understand your desire to use the Amazon credit, but would recommend you get a standard fitting at your LBS prior to ordering, so you'll know your requirements. There may be a nominal charge, but if you get sizing wrong, a fitting won't go well and you'll either settle for an ill fitting bike or return it, likely at your expense.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

They aren't any better in price or bang-for-buck than what you could get from the name brands at a local shop... What kind of incentive will Amazon give you for using their card? I'd think you are better off buying local and getting the help with assembly and tuning up considering you aren't saving much money based on price. There's also the issue of choosing the appropriate size.

If I had to choose between the three, I'd go with the STI-8 for the internal gearing which is roughly the same gearing as you'd get from a derailleur but more durable for trail riding since the gears aren't exposed to dust. It's also good because there are less parts to wear out and if you don't replace the chain in time, it won't really damage anything of consequence.

I don't personally like the Trace Comp Dual Sport because the shock is pointless if you aren't riding in the woods and it adds extra weight. It's also a cheap fork, so just one more thing that is likely to break. I'd also rather have rim brakes than avid bb5s... again, having a disc rotor is just one more thing that is a potential problem if the rotor goes out of true and I doubt the stopping power is any better... so basically, the trace comp dual sport has a bunch of bells and whistles, but they are cheap bells and whistles that don't really add anything to value.

Insight 2 is OK but nothing special. You could probably spend the same amount on a Trek or Specialized and end up with a better fork, if you catch a sale.

Anyway you look at it, you want to have an LBS set up your handlebars if you don't know how to set the headset bearings. Expect to have the wheels trued. There may be other necessary adjustments.

Diamondback isn't a bad brand, they are trying to rebuild the name so there are some decent deals out there. I'd definitely compare prices with other online retailers before making a purchase. Jenson is good. REI has some good deals. You can probably find Diamondback at some big box athletic stores as well. 

As for other brands, just about every brand makes a similar selection of bikes. I could throw out a list twenty bikes long but that wouldn't be all that helpful.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

deleted.


----------



## m1kebeck (Jun 4, 2014)

headloss said:


> They aren't any better in price or bang-for-buck than what you could get from the name brands at a local shop... What kind of incentive will Amazon give you for using their card? I'd think you are better off buying local and getting the help with assembly and tuning up considering you aren't saving much money based on price. There's also the issue of choosing the appropriate size.
> 
> If I had to choose between the three, I'd go with the STI-8 for the internal gearing which is roughly the same gearing as you'd get from a derailleur but more durable for trail riding since the gears aren't exposed to dust. It's also good because there are less parts to wear out and if you don't replace the chain in time, it won't really damage anything of consequence.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. The only advantage to using the amazon card is I don't have to lay out the money upfront. I'm on a cash budget right now and It's interest free so I'm not worried about that otherwise id be going to a shop to buy one. I don't plan on doing charity events or crazy long rides so the hybrid works well. I was planning on having a shop assemble and tune it also.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

m1kebeck said:


> I don't plan on doing charity events or crazy long rides so the hybrid works well. I was planning on having a shop assemble and tune it also.


That's a fine plan, and I agree that a hybrid will suite your intended uses, just remember that you need to get sizing right to get fit right.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

m1kebeck said:


> Thanks a lot. The only advantage to using the amazon card is I don't have to lay out the money upfront. I'm on a cash budget right now and It's interest free so I'm not worried about that otherwise id be going to a shop to buy one. I don't plan on doing charity events or crazy long rides so the hybrid works well. I was planning on having a shop assemble and tune it also.


Interest free usually isn't. Is it one of these things where you get a year?

Can you scrape together $300? That's a pretty credible used bike in my area.


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't get one with a cheap "suspension" fork. Keep it rigid.
Diamondback Insight models are good. Don't know if Fuji allows Internet Sales but look into their Absolute line.
Disk > rim. I have gotten mine to burn fingers through my gloves hot and didn't warp. Pads & rotors have improved over the years. If you did manage to warp the rotor, easy to fix and get home without frame/fork damage worry.

Just make sure the bike fits


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Whacked said:


> Disk > rim. I have gotten mine to burn fingers through my gloves hot and didn't warp. Pads & rotors have improved over the years. If you did manage to warp the rotor, easy to fix and get home without frame/fork damage worry.


I still disagree, especially in the OP's price range... I have a couple of bikes with discs so I think my opinion is objective. The benefit of a disc brake is that the rim will last longer, the down side of a disc brake (bb5 especially) is that the pad wear is excessive. I could get into a long drawn out discussion regarding the pros and cons of discs but instead I'll just reemphasize my earlier point which is that disc brakes are gimmicky within a certain price range (and great, above it). BB5's are fine, I just think the disadvantages cancel out the advantages in that case. On the other hand, having a frame with disc mounts allows for future upgrades which negate my concern.

At least we can agree on keeping it rigid.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

The BB5 is not a very good representative for disc brakes in general. The pad is tiny, and only available in one compound. I found the wear pretty excessive but I do much better with BB7s and Elixirs.

I think it's a bit of a tangent here, though.

OP, what are "light trails?" Do they have hardened surfaces? Would it be easy to push an SUV stroller on them? I ask because my idea of easy, in my area, encompasses everything from graded and paved trails my wife and I sometimes run on to the singletrack at the bottom of my favorite mountain, which has very little vert but can still get quite muddy. I don't even feel a need for a tread on my tires for the paved and crushed limestone stuff, but I see the ones at the mountain as legitimate, if very mellow, mountain biking, and choose my bike for them accordingly.


----------



## m1kebeck (Jun 4, 2014)

when I say light trails I mean very light, compacted dirt and some gravel. If I had the cash in hand Id be purchasing something along the lines of the trek fx 7.2 but I dont and Im not patient so I will utilize my line of credit through amazon lol. Just stuck on what to buy since my options are limited, the Insight sti-8 looks good, just a little pricey. Im trying to weigh my options but I know nothing about the different models offered on amazon. Just to clarify I will be riding mostly recreational for a few miles each trip on some pretty hilly roads and the trails I am talking about are just some paths connecting roads by me, so Im in need of something comfortable quick and good gearing to tackle the hills. 

I am leaning towards the sti-8 though but will still research. Thanks for all the help guys keep the ideas coming!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Hop on a couple road bikes before you commit.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

After reviewing the specs and price of that DB and reading a review on Amazon, I suggest going to a couple of LBS's and seeing what they have available. I'd bet you could do better with little effort. Raleigh comes to mind as a competitor in this price range/ market segment, but there are others.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> After reviewing the specs and price of that DB and reading a review on Amazon, I suggest going to a couple of LBS's and seeing what they have available. I'd bet you could do better with little effort. Raleigh comes to mind as a competitor in this price range/ market segment, but there are others.


+1^ This

Plus checkout the Giant Escape Series...


----------

